# "Florida legalizes medical marijuana"



## beanzz (Jun 16, 2014)

http://www.bizjournals.com/southflorida/blog/2014/06/florida-legalizes-medical-marijuana.html


Florida Gov. Rick Scott on Monday signed into law a medical marijuana bill in Florida.

Senate Bill 1030, nicknamed the Charlotte’s Web bill, will allow for the use of a low-THC medical marijuana in Florida. It’s not to be confused with Amendment 2, a constitutional amendment on the ballot in November that would also expand the use of medical marijuana in Florida.

*RELATED CONTENT: *4 ways to lose money trying to start a medical marijuana business

“As a father and grandfather, you never want to see kids suffer,” Scott said in a prepared statement. “The approval of Charlotte’s Web will ensure that children in Florida who suffer from seizures and other debilitating illnesses will have the medication needed to improve their quality of life. I am proud to stand today with families who deserve the ability to provide their children with the best treatment available.”

Florida has become the 23rd state in the country to allow medical marijuana, and the District of Columbia also has legalized medical marijuana. There also are federal efforts moving through Congress to block the DEA from raiding medical marijuana centers in states where it’s legal.

Read more from the _Orlando Business Journal._

Covers health care, higher education and technology


----------



## beanzz (Jun 16, 2014)

Just saw it pop up on my facebook wall...


----------



## CashCrops (Jun 17, 2014)

You guys need your own section in the Medical section, congratulations to ignorance finally going away!


----------



## beanzz (Jun 18, 2014)

I moved from Florida to Colorado a few years ago. I don't miss Florida. However, I can't help but dream of having a garden in the backyard and growing some outdoor monsters instead of guerrilla growing.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 30, 2014)

florida outdoor grows are going to awesome. control your humidity and you guys will be front and center in all the magazines at least until it becomes old news. I cant wait to read about it.


----------



## AlGore (Jul 11, 2014)

beanzz said:


> I moved from Florida to Colorado a few years ago. I don't miss Florida. However, I can't help but dream of having a garden in the backyard and growing some outdoor monsters instead of guerrilla growing.


Same here brother. Moved from Fla to Co and never looked back. Fla weed is the worst, lol. 

I have a lot of friends down there and as such have been following this pretty closely. 

Unfortunately, the bill they've already passed is an attempt to shut down the vote in November. And regardless, neither of these will benefit anyone in Fla, at least not any sick people. I'm sure some politicians and their buddies will make plenty of money.


----------



## Skylor (Sep 28, 2014)

AlGore said:


> Same here brother. Moved from Fla to Co and never looked back. Fla weed is the worst, lol.
> 
> I have a lot of friends down there and as such have been following this pretty closely.
> 
> ...


Yeah they are trying anything to stop it..if FL falls, its all over, IMO....its one the biggest tourist states and attracts so many people--many wealthy with money to invest 

So now the game is the tied the issue up in the courts for a few years ? They know the voters will likely approve MM so lets try to say we all ready have MM

Good luck


----------



## doublejj (Nov 4, 2014)

well then....


----------



## farmasensist (Nov 4, 2014)

doublejj said:


> well then....


the suspense is killing me


----------



## doublejj (Nov 4, 2014)

farmasensist said:


> the suspense is killing me


it failed....no mmj in fla...


----------



## farmasensist (Nov 5, 2014)

might not be a bad thing. any law without personal growing rights is bullshit.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 5, 2014)

farmasensist said:


> might not be a bad thing. any law without personal growing rights is bullshit.


unless your sick & need your medicine...


----------



## homebrew420 (Nov 8, 2014)

F'ing super majority. Next time around...


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 8, 2014)

I lived in Deerfield Beach for summer. Never again! Colorado is better than Florida, and it's not the climate or the bugs. For me, it was the people.


----------



## wwrockyou (Nov 20, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> I lived in Deerfield Beach for summer. Never again! Colorado is better than Florida, and it's not the climate or the bugs. For me, it was the people.


Yeah, but it is warm in FLA, not that Colorado isn't nice, I'm sure, but this abundant sunshine stuff is nice.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 21, 2014)

wwrockyou said:


> Yeah, but it is warm in FLA, not that Colorado isn't nice, I'm sure, but this abundant sunshine stuff is nice.


They call Florida the Sunshine State only because of how much they try to blow up your ass.

Colorado has over 300 days of sunshine a year, dramatically higher than Florida. 

True about the weather, tho; here in the high and dry West, a fifty five degree temperature in November feels mighty nice! On the other hand, anything but 80 felt terrible in SoFla because of the humidity.

You're welcome to stay there, I'll stay here... and smoke my legal marijuana, lol


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 22, 2014)

I believe there was a court case back in 96 an old women was growing pot because it helped her medical condition. The judge approved it because her quality of life was better with pot and wouldn't be as good if they took it away. So actually florida does have medical mj and nobody knew it. I would track down those docket numbers and use that as your case to get medical mj in the books. If the judge approved once already then it should be considered law.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 22, 2014)

a judge can or can choose not to uphold the law..his choice doesnt make the law,and the next instance a judge can find the exact opposite of the same situation..his discretion..but for the majority of these legal quandaries,the findings continue to be the same after one case has been tried and out come is publicized...


----------



## Disney Dude (Jan 11, 2015)

I made the mistake of moving to Florida.

I hoped this ballot measure would pass. At least the main proponent is not giving up.

When I lived in Oregon, it took us over a decade to get it through. Now that states realize it is not going to ruin society and it will bring in taxes, it should start to steamroll through other states. Too many old fogies (sp?) here, though. They are the reason it did not pass.

I moved from medical marijuana state (now completely legalized!) and have not been able to find cool, trustworthy people to meet.

I am in Lake Buena Vista, I-4 / 535 area.

I am a hippy dude, so hanging with Disney employees doesn't really work. I don't drink any more, just toke.

I am well educated, and ex-military (Air Force!)

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## wwrockyou (Jan 23, 2015)

Well, as they say... you blew your load to soon. While Florida weather is great, I would not put my eggs in one basket. Even IF it was legalized down here, grow baby grow.


----------

